# Where to find kontakt programmers



## gsilbers (Jul 12, 2016)

I'd like to find kontakt programmers to hire to make custom sample libraries from my samples. easy GUI type of thing.
Were, how and how much is what I am trying to figure out.
any leads will help.
thanks!


----------



## Mike Greene (Jul 12, 2016)

Your one stop shop:
http://www.umlautaudio.com


----------



## neblix (Jul 12, 2016)

Umlaut Audio is dope. They've been in the custom game for a very long time and know what they're doing.


----------



## EvilDragon (Jul 13, 2016)

Thanks for the plug, Mike


----------



## gsilbers (Jul 13, 2016)

cool


----------



## Lindon (Jul 14, 2016)

I sort of miss Mario's long hair.....


----------



## EvilDragon (Jul 14, 2016)

Hahaha. :D


----------



## chillbot (Jul 21, 2016)

Hey... I am looking to make a very simple kontakt library, I brought back 3 lali drums with me from Fiji.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lali_(drum)

Umlaut audio scares me a bit only because of the "packages starting at $500"... my project is pretty small, I've never programmed kontakt but I've programmed libraries before (mostly giga) and I was thinking I could pay some kid $25/hour just to set it up for me and it wouldn't take much more than 5 or 6 hours if I record and send the audio.

I'm thinking 8 notes total on the keyboard... ensemble single hit, ensemble flam hit, and each of the 3 drums separately, both single hits and flams. Maybe only 3 different dynamics and 4 round robins total. So call it around 96 sampled hits, cleaned up and put into kontakt. Is this a simple project or am I forgetting something?

I'm recording the lali dums on Saturday so it would be an easy time to record a bunch of one hits to send along to someone to chop up. Any thoughts?


----------



## chillbot (Jul 21, 2016)

Also got a 4th massive drum but unfortunately it won't get to the US until September so I'll want to add the 4th drum to this library in 2 or 3 months.


----------



## neblix (Jul 21, 2016)

It's really simple.






Create 4 groups (one for each RR). Set Group Start options on each group to cycle round robin, set each of their positions respectively (starting at 0, so 0, 1, 2, 3).

Drag your sample files into the big grid, matching the horizontal to whatever key or key range you want, and vertical to what velocity range you want.


----------



## chillbot (Jul 21, 2016)

Thanks... I was guessing it was pretty simple. So, anyone want to do it for me? Just the hour it would take for me to chop up and trim 96+ samples is longer than I'd like to spend on this...


----------



## Lindon (Jul 22, 2016)

Configuring Kontakt for your instruments, what you seem to be looking for here, is quite different from what a "Kontakt Programmer" does.

To be frank I don't know of anyone who would offer what you want as a commercial service given it would(as you say) only take you an hour or so to achieve. But I've been wrong before...

Kontakt programmers do what they do for a living, so an odd $25 here or there isnt really going to look too attractive. The "starting at $500" is in fact a very very reasonable price for anyone looking for the development of a custom library for their personal use. I'm not sure once you've paid Umlaut that you can then take the result and sell it as a commercial product - but I'm sure Mario will clear that up. If you can do this with Umlauts output then its a real bargain, as the rest of us developers would (probably) be charging many multiples of this fee in most cases.


----------



## neblix (Jul 22, 2016)

There are people who map nki's for a fee, but I'm not really sure $25 would cut it for them. Your job really in particular is kinda simple, you should just set aside some time and do it yourself. It's a basic skill that will serve you in the long run.


----------



## chillbot (Jul 22, 2016)

Thanks for the response, hope I didn't unknowingly insult any Kontakt Programmers... very sorry about that. Anyway I found a number of people on here willing to smash their fists into the keyboard for me so that I can continue to live in ignorance of kontakt. But for real, I love this forum you guys are great.


----------



## Lindon (Jul 22, 2016)

I'm sure none of us programmers are offended, worse things have been said to nearly all of us I'm sure.

Your call, but it seems the consensus here seems to be that you are missing a trick...but as exponents of learning for yourself we would say that I guess.


----------



## chillbot (Jul 22, 2016)

It's fair enough. 30 years ago I excelled at Basic, Pascal, C, Fortran... I love programming. I'm sure if I had a couple hours it would be a snap I just don't have time right now, wish I did. As I mentioned, just the process of chopping up a bunch of samples isn't something I want to deal with right now. Next time.


----------

